# Women's Stylish Kits



## LauraM (Oct 27, 2010)

Why oh why are kits for women so ugly?? I have all basic black gear, atm, because you can't really go wrong there. However, I was hoping to get something really colorful for spring/summer. I like some of the designs on Primal Wear, but they only have the extreme sizes left in the styles I like. Or the top fits, but the matching bottoms don't have the right size. I don't like Hincapie Sportswear, Terry or Louis Garneau styles.

Any suggestions??


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

unfortunate facts apply here. cyclists look goofy, even in the best looking cycling garb. the more useful the stuff gets, the sillier it looks. having the best looking, most stylish kit is akin to having the very best gripping wood tire...it still sucks. 

The good news is if it fits well and functions well, its a good choice because when you're wearing it, you aren't looking at yourself anyway. I know this is of no help to your original question, but I hope it will keep you from being too upset if you never find something that speaks to you visually.


----------



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

*KSL clothing*

I'm a guy, but I saw this in Quebec city last weekend :
http://www.deploietesailes.com/
Worth a look... Designer cycling clothes. Nice stuff, good fabrics. If the traditionnal cycling style doesn't fit you AND if you like colours, there's something for you out there!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Rapha has a women's line. It might be worth checking out. What sort of "look" do you like?


----------



## LauraM (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow. That Quebec site is pretty fun! I will keep my eye on there for things.

I like the fit of the typical kit, like the Louis Garneau but I want something with brighter colors all over (blues/greens) not just boring lines. I really like the blue Primal Wear one but couldn't find the right sizing. And I want more then just black shorts to go with it. I want the style to carry over to the shorts too. Maybe I'm just too picky 

(hoping the images I attached show up correctly)


----------



## andyman (Oct 5, 2008)

Check out Capo Forma women's apparel. Nice designs.
http://www.capocycling.com/apparel/womens-apparel


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

You are a cyclist. It OK to go out looking like a spandex clad, technicolor, color-blind super-hero (saw that in a FRAZZ comic strip a while back). Just make certain you have the Super Hero swept sunglasses and no one will think the worst. The brighter colors the better. Seriously, our sport is not one of fashion, it's one of function and efficiency. In short, if it works, stay with it. Besides, back shorts and black shoes go with just about anything.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Shebeest?


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

My wife finds jerseys she likes at Team Estrogen and they carry shebeest too.


----------

